# ¿En qué gastar la pasta?



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
Barcos, no me va el tema.
Oro, no quiero inmovilizados.
Viajes, de momento mientras esté el coronacirco, imposipla también.
Salir a todas horas, lo mismo que lo anterior.

Está jodido el tema chavales...... Mejor ser un muerto de hambre.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (11 Ene 2022)

Te quema ehh jejeje como se lo come la inflación


----------



## ApartapeloS (11 Ene 2022)

En cosas que no te puedan quitar, buen vino de reserva y buena comida, come y bebe que la vida es breve!


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Perfecto, pero para eso hay que viajar, de momento imposipla.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> En cosas que no te puedan quitar, buen vino de reserva y buena comida, come y bebe que la vida es breve!



Eso ya lo hago, pero no quiero pulir todo en eso, además, que salvo que comiera caviar a diario, no lo pulo ni hasta que me muera.


----------



## Freedomfighter (11 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Te quema ehh jejeje como se lo come la inflación




Muerto de hambre detected!!


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Vamos señores, que hay que darle salida, la vida son dos días y con el coronafake lo mismo sólo uno.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Estaba pensando justo en eso, sobre todo a la CR, para que compre mas altavoces y trajes de baile, ya sabes para que...........


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (11 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Estaba pensando justo en eso, sobre todo a la CR, para que compre mas altavoces y trajes de baile, ya sabes para que...........



señor forero,gastar para invertir y generar más? o gastar para disfrutar?


----------



## SolyCalma (11 Ene 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer si te sobra el dinero y no necesitas gastarlo en nada en especifíco o si puedes quemarlo sin problemas es usarlo en ayudar, que es la auténtica salud social, ya sea a que la gente viva dignamente y pueda recibir mejor educación o sobretodo promover buenas ideas y proyectos ya sea invirtiendo o colaborando en kickstarter.

Quedartelo todo para ti creo que es un error, que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero se puede ayudar mucho a muy buenas personas que tienen muy buenas intenciones pero pocos recursos.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> señor forero,gastar para invertir y generar más? o gastar para disfrutar?



Gastar y disfrutar, también puedo hacer un mix de ambos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (11 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Gastar y disfrutar, también puedo hacer un mix de ambos.



Para mí es fácil en que gastarlo si me sobrara,que no me sobra,al contrario estoy bastante justo.Yo como me gusta el arte lo usaría para música,dibujo,cine,escultura y demás cosas.Pero para ti,depende de que es lo que más te gusta.El donar dinero a personas que lo necesiten también es bueno,pero asegúrate que el dinero que des vaya exactamente para quien tú quieras y que sea bien aprovechado


----------



## Dr Strangelove (11 Ene 2022)

Disfruta e invierte en recuerdos, las experiencias inolvidables no te las quita nadie. 
Bueno sólo el alemán hijoputa ese...¿como se llama?... ah sí Alzheimer, pero hasta que llame a tu puerta que te quiten lo bailao.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Para mí es fácil en que gastarlo si me sobrara,que no me sobra,al contrario estoy bastante justo.Yo como me gusta el arte lo usaría para música,dibujo,cine,escultura y demás cosas.Pero para ti,depende de que es lo que más te gusta.El donar dinero a personas que lo necesiten también es bueno,pero asegúrate que el dinero que des vaya exactamente para quien tú quieras y que sea bien aprovechado



Lo siento compañero si le decepciono, pero para eso ya está el estado que me cruje todos los años mas de lo que podría imaginar.
Donar sólo sería a alguien muy cercano, que conociera al 100% y supiera que le hacía falta realmente.
Recuerde una personita que pudo estar conmigo y no tuvo la picardía de haberse llevado todo eso y mas.


----------



## Geriatric (11 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Compra perros


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (11 Ene 2022)

No me decepcionas compañero,la generosidad siempre debe ser voluntaria,nunca obligada y si no nace ,no nace.

Piensa en algo que pudieras hacer sin cansarte, que nunca deje de gustarte,gasta dinero en ello.Porque como han dicho arriba,los recuerdos es lo que te llevas. Otra posibilidad es usar el dinero para alegrar la vida de tus seres queridos,y no tiene que ser solo tu familia.No hablo de donar, si no de estar con ellos y ayudarlos a ser felices.Te pongo un ejemplo personal: si me sobrara la pasta y tuviera mucha,lo primero sería comprarles a mis sobrinos lo que más les gusta,lo mismo para mis hermanos,mis tíos favoritos.Llevarlos(sé que está jodido el tema del viaje) a donde siempre quisieron ir pero no pudieron permitirselos.En definitiva disfrutar los momentos con tus seres más queridos sin que el dinero sea un impedimento.Es lo que yo haría


----------



## Dr Strangelove (11 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Lo siento compañero si le decepciono, pero para eso ya está el estado que me cruje todos los años mas de lo que podría imaginar.
> Donar sólo sería a alguien muy cercano, que conociera al 100% y supiera que le hacía falta realmente.
> Recuerde una personita que pudo estar conmigo y no tuvo la picardía de haberse llevado todo eso y mas.



Eso es, si quieres donar a alguien que lo necesite, que sea un familiar o una amigo íntimo o alguien que conozcas perfectamente.
No lo hagas a través de una Oenejeta o del papá Estado, porque ya sabes que la mayor parte acabará robado y los restos repartidos entre amegos, cobrisos, y etnianos... yo antes que eso lo quemo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2022)

Un buen mausoleo es tu respuesta.




Serás el puto amo del cementerio llegado el momento


----------



## Tagghino (11 Ene 2022)

No hagas nada, sigue igual, valora lo que tienes y eres, sobretodo lo que eres capaz de hacer: generar riqueza, disfrutarla y tener sobrante

Que disfrutes de tu dinero a tu manera y aún así te quede un pico siempre, no tiene precio


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Compra perros



Si se pudiera hacer salchichas...... Pero creo que no se puede.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> No me decepcionas compañero,la generosidad siempre debe ser voluntaria,nunca obligada y si no nace ,no nace.
> 
> Piensa en algo que pudieras hacer sin cansarte, que nunca deje de gustarte,gasta dinero en ello.Porque como han dicho arriba,los recuerdos es lo que te llevas. Otra posibilidad es usar el dinero para alegrar la vida de tus seres queridos,y no tiene que ser solo tu familia.No hablo de donar, si no de estar con ellos y ayudarlos a ser felices.Te pongo un ejemplo personal: si me sobrara la pasta y tuviera mucha,lo primero sería comprarles a mis sobrinos lo que más les gusta,lo mismo para mis hermanos,mis tíos favoritos.Llevarlos(sé que está jodido el tema del viaje) a donde siempre quisieron ir pero no pudieron permitirselos.En definitiva disfrutar los momentos con tus seres más queridos sin que el dinero sea un impedimento.Es lo que yo haría



Eso si es buena idea.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Eso es, si quieres donar a alguien que lo necesite, que sea un familiar o una amigo íntimo o alguien que conozcas perfectamente.
> No lo hagas a través de una Oenejeta o del papá Estado, porque ya sabes que la mayor parte acabará robado y los restos repartidos entre amegos, cobrisos, y etnianos... yo antes que eso lo quemo.



Por eso, sólo familia cercana o gente de mi confianza plena como si formaran parte de ella.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Un buen mausoleo es tu respuesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 902348
> 
> ...



No quiero hacer realidad la famosa frase: "Serás el mas rico del cementerio"


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (11 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Eso si es buena idea.



Mañana me toca el euromillón y es lo que haría al 100%,los recuerdos de alegría con tus seres queridos.Y sabes que tengo razón(poder recordar con alegria buenos momentos si una can...hubiera querido compartir contigo)
Me voy,el dinero se queda en este mundo,gástalo aquí y llévate los recuerdos contigo...


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Mañana me toca el euromillón y es lo que haría al 100%,los recuerdos de alegría con tus seres queridos.Y sabes que tengo razón(poder recordar con alegria buenos momentos si una can...hubiera querido compartir contigo)
> Me voy,el dinero se queda en este mundo,gástalo aquí y llévate los recuerdos contigo...



Yo conozco varios casos de gente que al tocarles la loteria, iban a dar a sus familiares el oro y el moro, esa idea solo les duro unas horas, luego lo pensaron friamente y no dieron ni un euro a nadie !!!.

PD- El op puede comprarle la sex doll a Cojon Vicent, esta seminueva. @emos_sio_engañás


----------



## InigoMontoya (11 Ene 2022)

comprate un perro


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> comprate un perro



Sólo sería para hacer carne picada y eso no se puede nano.


----------



## Baubens2 (11 Ene 2022)

En obras de caridad


----------



## Radd19 (11 Ene 2022)

En tiempo.
Si puedes pedir una reducción de jornada, una excedencia o si dependes de ti mismo tomarte el trabajo con mas calma.
Cuando se pueda: Salir, viajar, comer en buenos restaurantes,... resumiendo socializar, porque somos seres sociales por naturaleza.


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Radd19 dijo:


> En tiempo.
> Si puedes pedir una reducción de jornada, una excedencia o si dependes de ti mismo tomarte el trabajo con mas calma.
> Cuando se pueda: Salir, viajar, comer en buenos restaurantes,... resumiendo socializar, porque somos seres sociales por naturaleza.



Puedo vivir sin trabajar lo que me quede de vida y salir ya lo he dicho que sí, viajar, etc, pero de momento es imposible de forma normal y lo que queda...... No pienso formar parte del circo montado.


----------



## OSPF (11 Ene 2022)

Cómprate una moto compañero , empieza con el A2 y ya se te ira mermando la bolsa


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

OSPF dijo:


> Cómprate una moto compañero , empieza con el A2 y ya se te ira mermando la bolsa



Tengo moto desde hace muchos años


----------



## OSPF (11 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Tengo moto desde hace muchos años



Yo teniendo pasta para no tener que volver a remar , lo tendría claro


----------



## Carnaval (11 Ene 2022)

si te va la adrenalina, salto en paracaídas, carnet y avioneta, buceo profesional, etc


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

OSPF dijo:


> Yo teniendo pasta para no tener que volver a remar , lo tendría claro



Todo lo que esté relacionado con el tráfico en esta cloaca de UE no me motiva, había pensado en un 911, o un deportivo para añadir al Cayenne, pero paso de mas coches, aquí es una persecución total


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (11 Ene 2022)

A que pais te irías?


----------



## perrosno (11 Ene 2022)

Julio "el capo" Iglesias dijo:


> A que pais te irías?



Buena pregunta, ya puse un hilo sobre eso no hace mucho, no está la cosa nada clara.


----------



## auricooro (12 Ene 2022)

Las putas son lo único que está bajando. Frías dice, pues si te cuento lo que he estado haciendo yo hace un par de horas. A 30 euritos.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Plata y la movilizas. Mínimo 5% mensual.


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Las putas son lo único que está bajando. Frías dice, pues si te cuento lo que he estado haciendo yo hace un par de horas. A 30 euritos.



Probé una vez, no va conmigo, no me gustó el tema. Lo mismo algunas merecen la pena, pero no para mi.


----------



## Barruno (12 Ene 2022)

Te importa tu patria?

Financia un golpe de Estado que arregle las cosas.
O financia think tanks nacionales y/o partido politicos que pongan las cosas claras y arrinconen a la anti España.


Como dice Revilla.. por lo civil o por lo militar.

Sin Patria no hay NADA.


----------



## ashe (12 Ene 2022)

Depende de las aptitudes de cada uno, en caso de que vivas en la ciudad te recomiendo que tengas una vivienda lejos de esta, preferiblemente con agua a mano, cerca de un rio, pozo etc


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Depende de las aptitudes de cada uno, en caso de que vivas en la ciudad te recomiendo que tengas una vivienda lejos de esta, preferiblemente con agua a mano, cerca de un rio, pozo etc



Eso ya lo tengo


----------



## ashe (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Eso ya lo tengo



pues ve preparando la vivienda para lo que viene, placas solares, baterias y eso para no quedarte sin luz (no por su viabilidad sino porque antes que cortes de luz cuando no apagones...)


----------



## adal86 (12 Ene 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer si te sobra el dinero y no necesitas gastarlo en nada en especifíco o si puedes quemarlo sin problemas es usarlo en ayudar, que es la auténtica salud social, ya sea a que la gente viva dignamente y pueda recibir mejor educación o sobretodo promover buenas ideas y proyectos ya sea invirtiendo o colaborando en kickstarter.
> 
> Quedartelo todo para ti creo que es un error, que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero se puede ayudar mucho a muy buenas personas que tienen muy buenas intenciones pero pocos recursos.



claro claro


----------



## adal86 (12 Ene 2022)

dáselo a los pobres, que son buenos y te lo agradecerán...


----------



## Julio "el capo" Iglesias (12 Ene 2022)

En estos tiempos de "precaución" habría que listar que cosas (experiencias etc) queremos en nuestra vida para vivir la vida que queremos y no dejarnos arrastrar por unicamente pesimismo o los juegos de los monos del drama.
Habría que estar tan ocupado viviendo la vida que queremos,que no da ni tiempo de seguir ni analizar demasiado las cosas del drama


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> dáselo a los pobres, que son buenos y te lo agradecerán...



Estaba pensando eso mismo, ir con las nenas de la CR a recibir con un fajo a los pateros y ponernos todos a bailarrrrrr


----------



## maxkuiper (12 Ene 2022)

Otra victima de la impresora del BCE


----------



## Gotthard (12 Ene 2022)

Comilonas premium, farlopa, putas y escocés de 24 años.


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

Eso ya llevo años sin hacerlo


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

Estaría bien disecarlo y ponerlo encima del piano


----------



## jo54 (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Como dijo Quique San Francisco: Si tengo 100.000 euros me gasto 100.001


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

Este sólo sirve para hacer salchichas


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

¿Mas ideas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Entendiendo que es dinero que no necesitas: EFTs clásicas. SPY y cosas así. Luego cuando necesites dinero lo vas sacando, y mientras tanto deja que otros se ocupen de él.


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entendiendo que es dinero que no necesitas: EFTs clásicas. SPY y cosas así. Luego cuando necesites dinero lo vas sacando, y mientras tanto deja que otros se ocupen de él.



No creas que me apetece mucho invertir, mas bien me refiero a gastarlo.


----------



## Despotricador (12 Ene 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Compra perros



Te estás jugando el ignore.


----------



## Despotricador (12 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Un buen mausoleo es tu respuesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 902348
> 
> ...



Y un contrato con los gitanos para que nadie le robe el mármol.


----------



## Despotricador (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Haz una oferta a la parienta de Jesé. O una parecida.

Contrata una pornochacha y págale un buen sueldo...


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> Haz una oferta a la parienta de Jesé. O una parecida.
> 
> Contrata una pornochacha y págale un buen sueldo...



Ya se lo he propuesto a alguna, pero quieren tipos Isla de las Tentaciones. También puse un hilo en el foro a ver si se venía alguna conmigo a otro país y nada nano. Tinder ha hecho mucho daño y los perros, prefieren un chucho a un tío.


----------



## TradingMetales (12 Ene 2022)

Compra dinero, compra plata.


----------



## max power (12 Ene 2022)

Yo me gasto el excedente, una vez todo pagado y con una parte a inversion, en comida de calidad, salir a comer con mi familia, herramientas de carpinteria y esencialmente que no falte de nada en casa. 

Habria que saber de que nivel hablamos de dinero.

Si fuese mucho, me iria a vivir a algun lugar mas prospero y menos mascarilloso y no volveria.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (12 Ene 2022)

Yo voy a pedir presupuesto para aislar bien la casa. Tal como está el precio de la electricidad y como parece que va a seguir, me parece buena inversión.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Por ahí van un poco los tiros. Cambiar a casa mejor o segunda residencia para el que tenga esa apetencia mandan, y a poder ser por el coronacirco, en territorio conocido, que controles por donde y con quién te mueves, sean garitos, salidas cercanas, etc.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Puedo vivir sin trabajar lo que me quede de vida y salir ya lo he dicho que sí, viajar, etc, pero de momento es imposible de forma normal y lo que queda...... No pienso formar parte del circo montado.



¿Cuántos amigos y familia tienes alrededor que sean antiplandemistas? A mi no me sobra la pasta, pero andan unos pensando en montar un rollo ocio-social que ya estoy ahorrando, Como restaurantes y garitos que se han portado como campeones y son de los nuestros, no pasa una semana sin que gaste en esos sitios de más. Estamos viviendo algo muy trascendente pero dentro de todo este espanto, se pueden afianzar y vivir experiencias humanas muy gratas e interesantes. Como bien dice mi mujer; "ya no podría volver atrás"


----------



## morethanafeeling (12 Ene 2022)

Si yo tuviera pasta ahora mismo lo tendría claro: oro y propiedades.


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Ene 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> si te va la adrenalina, salto en paracaídas, carnet y avioneta, buceo profesional, etc



buceo deportivo querrás decir, el profesional es un puto coñazo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No creas que me apetece mucho invertir, mas bien me refiero a gastarlo.



Entoces regálalo. En serio.

Cada vez que veo a algún familiar pequeño les doy 20 pavos, si son "teens" les doy 100. A mis padres les he renovado la práctica totalidad del mobiliario de casa y les "pago" un "sueldo" mensual (lo tengo automatizado).

También ayudo en causas a pie de calle. No doy un duro a ONGs de mierda, pero si ayudo a gente que veo que lo necesita siempre y cuando vea que se lo merecen (osea, que han trabajado duro y estan en una mala racha puntual).

Hay muchas formas de hacer el bien con dinero extra que no tienen nada que ver en comprarte cosas para ti. A mi nunca me ha llenado la ropa de marca o un teléfono caro, pero ayudar a otros si que me gusta.


----------



## dmb001 (12 Ene 2022)

Nos lo pones complicado  

Conviértete en un sugar daddy y te quedarás sin un céntimo, fácilmente. Hala, ya lo tienes.


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

dmb001 dijo:


> Nos lo pones complicado
> 
> Conviértete en un sugar daddy y te quedarás sin un céntimo, fácilmente. Hala, ya lo tienes.



No creas que no lo he pensado, tuve algunas candidatas, pero buscan tíos de 30-40 que estén buenos, posicionaditos y que les puedan dar envidia a las amiguitas de turno. Los demás no les valemos. Eso sólo pasa con supermegamillonarios.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (12 Ene 2022)

Del dinero no se habla, se tiene y punto.


----------



## Despotricador (12 Ene 2022)

Busca una afición que requiera gasto.

Cazador, coleccionismo...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (12 Ene 2022)

Ayuda a alguna persona que conozcas que necesite ayuda (tratamiento médico, por ejemplo). O márcate un Amancio Ortega.


----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ene 2022)

Pagas a diez rumanos para que rompan las piernas a todos los CMs tocapelotas del foro.


----------



## Epsilon69 (12 Ene 2022)

Ahora en serio, ¿para qué quieres el dinero si no tienes libertad para gastártelo? A mí me gusta viajar, conocer lugares, desde pequeños pueblos o aldeas hasta grandes metrópolis; descubrir su arte, su gastronomía, sus costumbres, sus lenguas.

Si eso no se puede hacer me pondría a repartir el dinero entre los seres queridos que más lo necesitaran, que algunos con la plandemia lo están pasando realmente mal.


----------



## perrosno (12 Ene 2022)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Del dinero no se habla, se tiene y punto.



No hablo de hablar de el ni de la cantidad que pueda o deje de tener, hablo de como gastarlo. Lo mismo no tengo nada, pero quiero saber como gastarlo.


----------



## Tails (12 Ene 2022)

Hacer espagueti antes de que se caduque


----------



## pacoperezgarci (13 Ene 2022)

Gastatelo en aprender nuevas cosas, nuevas experiencias que te gusten. Hay muchos deportes nuevos que puedes empezar a practicar. Yo los fines de semana me pillo el coche y me piro a alguna playa a hacer surf. Te despejas, desconectas, conoces gente y lo mismo te gusta y quieres ir mejorando. Cambia el surf por escalada, artes marciales, etc...
Puedes formarte también, haz algo que compatibilice con tu trabajo. Yo en un futuro no descarto meterme en una privada a hacer otra carrera tranquilamente mientras sigo currando, quien dice una carrera dice cursos u otras formaciones.
A mi tampoco me gustan las discotecas ni el rollo cateto de españistan de pagar 100 euros para que me traigan una botella con una bengala, pero es que hay millones de cosas que se pueden hacer que no sean las mismas pacadas que hacen todos, eso si hay que moverse e incluso hacer los planes tu solo al principio. Pero una vez te mueves conoces a gente y es mas fácil. Quien sabe si conoces a alguna chortina.
Y el resto pues lo inviertes y ya.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Bien, vas pillando la *Agenda 2030*.


----------



## Jebediah (13 Ene 2022)

Que la 6:30 se ponga los pantalones por favor o al agua.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Un buen mausoleo es tu respuesta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 902348
> 
> ...



Que empaque, que señorío. Dan ganas de morir ya.


----------



## Narwhal (13 Ene 2022)

Qué tiempos nos ha tocado vivir eh??? En Burbuja 18 años anunciando el Apocalipsis económico y resulta que la realidad era que la inundación de liquidez y el exceso de producción iba a provocar que no sepamos ni en qué gastarnos el dinero.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (13 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Libros, películas en físico, jueguitos


----------



## lowfour (13 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Tampoco es que me sobre la pasta, pero estoy igual. Entonces me lo gasto en vinilos y en instrumentos de música. El resto es malgastarlo, incluyendo comprar casas.


----------



## lowfour (13 Ene 2022)

Recuerdo en el 2000 o así, que ibas al Media Markt y lo querías todo. Querías un laptop, querías una PS2, Querías el dolby surround, la palm pilot y un reproductor de MP3. 

Ahora? Lo tenemos todo en el móvil. 

Todo lo demás sobra.


----------



## Despotricador (13 Ene 2022)

Perra vida la del lonchafinista.

Se lo pasa tan bien ahorrando y viendo crecer el montón que cuando le da por gastar algo no sabe ni por dónde empezar.

Si se lo das a alguno que conozco te soluciona el problema en un par de tardes.


----------



## SineOsc (13 Ene 2022)

Pasatiempos, tecnología, algo para no morirte de aburrimiento.

También puedes entrar en Fiver y pagar a gente para que te haga cosas, escribirte un libro de una historia que se te ocurra para ponerlo a la venta a tu nombre o una app o web que se te ocurra que pueda triunfar.


----------



## qbit (13 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Dámelo a mí. Ayuda a los conforeros antiperrunos como yo, que lo necesito.  

Otra posibilidad es un plan de limpieza perruna. Útil y divertido a la vez.


----------



## perrosno (13 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Dámelo a mí. Ayuda a los conforeros antiperrunos como yo, que lo necesito.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es un plan de limpieza perruna. Útil y divertido a la vez.



Si supiera que con dinero, arreglaba algo del tema follaperril, lo invertía todo en ello, no lo dudes.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Ene 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Tampoco es que me sobre la pasta, pero estoy igual. Entonces me lo gasto en vinilos y en instrumentos de música



Tienes un grupo jevorro "Sueco"??????


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (13 Ene 2022)

Hay mucho hijo puta, compra balas.

Putas. Y algo de cerveza.


----------



## bsnas (13 Ene 2022)

Gastatelo en uno o varios perros molones de raza y que te hagan un poco de compañia en estos tiempos de mierda, a muy malas puedes vender sus cachorros o quedartelos si te molan, o revender los perros a otro si te cansas al final, aunque eso seria un poco cruel.


----------



## Josete74 (13 Ene 2022)

Que vida más triste debe tener el op para poner eso, pobret.


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Ene 2022)

Hachas, cuchillos, navajas, machetes, cizallas, palas, picos... todo manual.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (14 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Con vivir y dejar vivir otra cosa mejor me es imposible y a ser posible con dar amistad y compañia al prójimo y poco más y si además consigues que se lo crean mejor que mejor.
Lo demás con que lo administre dios a mi ya me vale.
Anda que no?.


----------



## FilibustHero (14 Ene 2022)

Enésimo hilo que abrís con el mismo tema. Y este hilo sin embargo es bueno.

No dejáis de sorpenderme cabrones.


----------



## Lenina (14 Ene 2022)

@perrosno puedes apadrinar niños blancos, españoles de pura cepa, educados y que se gasten tus dineros en educación, ropa y comida, no en navajas, drogas y vicio.
Yo tengo dos candidatos, educados, que te llaman tío si se tercia, enviamos christmas con foto, boletín de notas que no baja de notables y videos de las audiciones de música...


----------



## Despotricador (14 Ene 2022)

Aquí algunas ideas.









¡Ni que fuera Osuna!


“¡Ni que fuera Osuna!”. Con esta expresión señalaba la sociedad española de la segunda mitad del siglo XIX toda muestra de dispendio exagera...




nobleyreal.blogspot.com


----------



## perrosno (15 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> @perrosno puedes apadrinar niños blancos, españoles de pura cepa, educados y que se gasten tus dineros en educación, ropa y comida, no en navajas, drogas y vicio.
> Yo tengo dos candidatos, educados, que te llaman tío si se tercia, enviamos christmas con foto, boletín de notas que no baja de notables y videos de las audiciones de música...



 ¿Me está Ud tirando los trastos? 
Curioso pocas mujeres en el hilo, o eso creo.


----------



## Lenina (15 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> ¿Me está Ud tirando los trastos?



No, no, no se me ocurriría, yo ya tengo quien me caliente la cama. Decía que en vez de apadrinar niños del tercer mundo, podrías financiar algo de los míos, que comen como limas y destrozan la ropa como animalejos. Blancos, españoles y purasangre. Rollo sobrinos/tío.
Pero era broma, gracias a Dios no les falta de nada y esperemos que sigan así mucho tiempo. 
Si miras bien, seguro que hay gente a tu alrededor necesitada y que lo merezca, ya que te quema la pasta en los bolsillos.


----------



## perrosno (15 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> No, no, no se me ocurriría, yo ya tengo quien me caliente la cama. Decía que en vez de apadrinar niños del tercer mundo, podrías financiar algo de los míos, que comen como limas y destrozan la ropa como animalejos. Blancos, españoles y purasangre. Rollo sobrinos/tío.
> Pero era broma, gracias a Dios no les falta de nada y esperemos que sigan así mucho tiempo.
> Si miras bien, seguro que hay gente a tu alrededor necesitada y que lo merezca, ya que te quema la pasta en los bolsillos.



Sí, ¿Pero sabes que ocurre? Si has visto hilos míos y sobre todo desde Mar-2020, me he dado cuenta que en esta vida hay que ser lo mas hijo de puta que se pueda, salvo con aquella gente que te demuestra algo y a mi lamentablemente muy muy pocas personas me lo han demostrado, me sobran dedos de una mano.
Y tampoco me veo como ONG, para eso ya está el estado. Bastante pagamos ya todos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> No, no, no se me ocurriría, yo ya tengo quien me caliente la cama. Decía que en vez de apadrinar niños del tercer mundo, podrías financiar algo de los míos, que comen como limas y destrozan la ropa como animalejos. Blancos, españoles y purasangre. Rollo sobrinos/tío.
> Pero era broma, gracias a Dios no les falta de nada y esperemos que sigan así mucho tiempo.
> Si miras bien, seguro que hay gente a tu alrededor necesitada y que lo merezca, ya que te quema la pasta en los bolsillos.



¿No tiene hijas?

Vaya sindios. Menuda putada. Es una tragedia.

Yo que pensaba echarlas con los míos a ver si criaban. Puestos así solo vamos a poder montar un equipo de futbol.


----------



## Lenina (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿No tiene hijas?
> 
> Vaya sindios. Menuda putada. Es una tragedia.
> 
> Yo que pensaba echarlas con los míos a ver si criaban. Puestos así solo vamos a poder montar un equipo de futbol.



Uno de cada, niño y niña. La pequeñaja come menos que el niño, cierto, pero la ropa la sigue destrozando. Yo lo veo bien, eso de cruzarlos. Me reservas a uno de los tuyos para la mía. Es más buena que el pan, quiere ser veterinaria para tener caballos, y toca el violín (ya hemos pasado la fase de sonar como si despellejaran a un gato, ahora solo de vez en cuando rechinamos los dientes).


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Uno de cada, niño y niña. La pequeñaja come menos que el niño, cierto, pero la ropa la sigue destrozando. Yo lo veo bien, eso de cruzarlos. Me reservas a uno de los tuyos para la mía. Es más buena que el pan, quiere ser veterinaria para tener caballos, y toca el violín (ya hemos pasado la fase de sonar como si despellejaran a un gato, ahora solo de vez en cuando rechinamos los dientes).



¡TRATO HECHO! A partir de ahora la llamaré consuegra.


----------



## silenus (15 Ene 2022)

Haga lo que quiera con su pasta, pero por favor no se lo dé a esta subnormal:









Irene Montero quiere 1.000 millones para reinsertar prostitutas


La ministra de Igualdad mantiene su intención de abolir la prostitución, a pesar de que muchas profesionales quieren seguir ejerciendo.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Haga lo que quiera con su pasta, pero por favor no se lo dé a esta subnormal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen momento para meterse a puta.

Lo veo venir, la mayoría de ellas ejerciendo y además con paguita adicional por parte de esta subnormal.


----------



## McNuggets (15 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Las putas frías son las de 50 euros la hora. Mírate de 200€


----------



## TomásPlatz (15 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Mejor gastatelo en un psicologo


----------



## TomásPlatz (15 Ene 2022)

McNuggets dijo:


> Las putas frías son las de 50 euros la hora. Mírate de 200€



Ni idea tienes macho. 

No por pagar más el servicio será mejor. 

@QuiqueCamoiras corrobóralo


----------



## XRL (15 Ene 2022)

putas colombianas de 30€

hazme caso,no hay mejores putas 

a las civiles ni caso,ni españolas ni panchas ni del este

colombianas a 30€


----------



## McNuggets (15 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Ni idea tienes macho.
> 
> *No por pagar más el servicio será mejor.*
> 
> @QuiqueCamoiras corrobóralo



Nadie ha dicho eso, pero hay más papeletas de que sí lo sea


----------



## Plavi (15 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿No tiene hijas?
> 
> Vaya sindios. Menuda putada. Es una tragedia.
> 
> Yo que pensaba echarlas con los míos a ver si criaban. Puestos así solo vamos a poder montar un equipo de futbol.



Si me permiten la intromisión, me gustaría presentarme.
Y si no es mucha indiscreción la pregunta, si sus niños son no vacunados….es por tener todo cerrado.

Para el otro niño que tiene. Tengo una niña , muy mona y educada ( un poco trasto para que vamos a mentir) . De Colegio bien. Notables y sobresalientes.
A diferencia de la de @Lenina , la mia en el conservatorio hace piano. La verdad es que toca muy bien.
No sé , podríamos ir tratando el asunto  
( Solo me queda colocar al pequeño…) 

Visto como anda el mundo, y lo que habrá cuando estos sean mayores, lo del matrimonio o noviazgo concertado no lo veo ya tan descabellado.


----------



## Lenina (15 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Si me permiten la intromisión, me gustaría presentarme.
> Y si no es mucha indiscreción la pregunta, si sus niños son no vacunados….es por tener todo cerrado.
> 
> Para el otro niño que tiene. Tengo una niña , muy mona y educada ( un poco trasto para que vamos a mentir) . De Colegio bien. Notables y sobresalientes.
> ...



Si no se arregla con @luisgarciaredondo tengo un chicote de 12 años, buenas notas, purasangre, y que toca la batería y el piano también. De mayor le gustaría estudiar algo relacionado con programación, informática, y le encanta el campo, no descarta una ingeniería agrónoma. 

Yo ahí lo dejo, que como usted dice, los tiempos no parecen vislumbrarse demasiado propicios, y estar rodeado de gente de bien y con criterio se cotiza al alza.


----------



## perrosno (15 Ene 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Mejor gastatelo en un psicologo



¿Tu en qué te lo gastas nano? Haznos de saber......Que tu pareces hintelijente


----------



## perrosno (15 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Si me permiten la intromisión, me gustaría presentarme.
> Y si no es mucha indiscreción la pregunta, si sus niños son no vacunados….es por tener todo cerrado.
> 
> Para el otro niño que tiene. Tengo una niña , muy mona y educada ( un poco trasto para que vamos a mentir) . De Colegio bien. Notables y sobresalientes.
> ...



Diga que sí, ustedes aprovechen, que así sale todo dios colocadito menos el OP 
¿Nadie tiene una chorti pa mi? Que soy buen partido hamijos.


----------



## Plavi (15 Ene 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Si no se arregla con @luisgarciaredondo tengo un chicote de 12 años, buenas notas, purasangre, y que toca la batería y el piano también. De mayor le gustaría estudiar algo relacionado con programación, informática, y le encanta el campo, no descarta una ingeniería agrónoma.
> 
> Yo ahí lo dejo, que como usted dice, los tiempos no parecen vislumbrarse demasiado propicios, y estar rodeado de gente de bien y con criterio se cotiza al alza.



Solo dos años más que la mía… pueden ir perfectamente…
La mia parece que quiere construir, así que puede ir a arquitectura. A veces también dice que quiere inventar cosas..

A mi no me disgusta nada su niño… a ver el de @luisgarciaredondo ….


----------



## Plavi (15 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Diga que sí, ustedes aprovechen, que así sale todo dios colocadito menos el OP
> ¿Nadie tiene una chorti pa mi? Que soy buen partido hamijos.



Es que el hilo se ha desviado un poco, estamos hablando de concertar en matrimonio a quienes ahora son niños, no se ponga así usted.

No sé me ocurre a nadie para usted..tendrá que ponerse las pilas y encontrar a una mujer de verdad. Dependiendo de la edad que tenga, piense que una chortina puede que no le convenga…


----------



## perrosno (15 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Es que el hilo se ha desviado un poco, estamos hablando de concertar en matrimonio a quienes ahora son niños, no se ponga así usted.
> 
> No sé me ocurre a nadie para usted..tendrá que ponerse las pilas y encontrar a una mujer de verdad. Dependiendo de la edad que tenga, piense que una chortina puede que no le convenga…



Pues sí, tiene Ud toda la razón, a ver si alguna mujer de verdad se fija en mi, en ello estoy no crea.......Creo que alguna merece la pena aun.


----------



## asiqué (15 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



himbierte en un perro endogámico de raza pura con pedigrí. Nada mejor para gastar pasta. Luego lo tienes que aparear con otro de mismas caracteristicas para endogamizar mas aun la raza. O mejor! pilla un macho y una hembra, tienen cachorros, estos los cruzas entre ellos, y asi una y otra vez hasta terminar con 20 perros muy bonitos pero mas tontos que cagar boca abajo.
Perdon por el minitroleo.


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> himbierte en un perro endogámico de raza pura con pedigrí. Nada mejor para gastar pasta. Luego lo tienes que aparear con otro de mismas caracteristicas para endogamizar mas aun la raza. O mejor! pilla un macho y una hembra, tienen cachorros, estos los cruzas entre ellos, y asi una y otra vez hasta terminar con 20 perros muy bonitos pero mas tontos que cagar boca abajo.
> Perdon por el minitroleo.



Acabas de describir la cría de chow-chows. Monos, se pagan a una pasta, pero no conozco bicho mas inútil y torpe. Tampoco es que sean especialmente tontos: su torpeza e inutilidad física se debe a décadas de selección artificial para conseguir lo mas parecido a un peluche chato y paticorto de función exclusivamente decorativa.




Pero entran por los ojos, y se pagan a dinerales.


----------



## asiqué (15 Ene 2022)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Acabas de describir la cría de chow-chows. Monos, se pagan a una pasta, pero no conozco bicho mas inútil y torpe. Tampoco es que sean especialmente tontos: su torpeza e inutilidad física se debe a décadas de selección artificial para conseguir lo mas parecido a un peluche chato y paticorto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 907128
> 
> ...



y los perros tamaño mini funciona igual.
Todo para tener en un zulo un pobre bicho que mas que vivir parece que sufre. Esos perros de menos de 2kg no son naturales, mueren solo gestando y pariendo. Pero claro muere la madre pero tienes 4 perritos, compensa


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y los perros tamaño mini funciona igual.
> Todo para tener en un zulo un pobre bicho que mas que vivir parece que sufre. Esos perros de menos de 2kg no son naturales, mueren solo gestando y pariendo. Pero claro muere la madre pero tienes 4 perritos, compensa



Tengo entendido que los chows frecuentemente tampoco son capaces de mantener una monta y los embarazos se logran mediante inseminación artificial. Una de las razones por las que los cachorros son tan caros. Razas de hace siglos y siglos, convertidas en disfuncionales en unas pocas décadas.

Las razas mini ni idea, quizá sacan los cachorros por cesárea. No suele ser buen negocio cargarte a la hembra reproductora que al año o seis meses la tienes lista para volver a parir otra camada.


----------



## asiqué (15 Ene 2022)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Tengo entendido que los chows frecuentemente tampoco son capaces de mantener una monta y los embarazos se logran mediante inseminación artificial. Una de las razones por las que los cachorros son tan caros. Razas de hace siglos y siglos, convertidas en disfuncionales en unas pocas décadas.
> 
> Las razas mini ni idea, quizá sacan los cachorros por cesárea. No suele ser buen negocio cargarte a la hembra reproductora que al año o seis meses la tienes lista para volver a parir otra camada.



que una raza no pueda reproducirse por el motivo que sea indica que esa raza sobra.
vamos a dejar el offtopic que el op es buena gente, si quieres debatir te invito a que me mandes privado.
saludos


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> que una raza no pueda reproducirse por el motivo que sea indica que esa raza sobra.



No es culpa de la raza, sino de la selección humana por criterios estúpidos. En el caso de las razas chatas como los propios chows o los bull, los criadores se han pasado tanto que ya no es que los bichos sean capaces de reproducirse o no, es que tienen serias dificultades para simplemente *respirar*.

Muchos criadores y jueces en ring de belleza están dando marcha atrás y replanteando criterios para seleccionar morfologías que no sean incompatibles con la vida, con eso te digo todo..

(No me preocupa mucho el offtopic  el OP me tiene en el Ignore y no se entera de si escribo de perros, de acuarios, o de la cría del jilguero europeo)


----------



## casaire (16 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> señor forero,gastar para invertir y generar más? o gastar para disfrutar?



Invertir y generar más?.Bromeas?. Vas a invertir en este país de rojos muertos de hambre para que tus impuestos se los coman sus putas , los yonkis y los inmigrantes?......En serio piensa usted que es buen negocio generar riqueza en un país comunista como el nuestro?....Encima nos van a aumentar los impuestos a los autónomos para pagarse la coca... váyase usted a la mierda¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## dmb001 (16 Ene 2022)

Si conoces a alguien fuera de España que viva en un país que no está gobernado por rojos chavistas podrías invertir en ladrillo a través de una sociedad. 
No sé, yo me lo estoy mirando ya que mi mano no es española y uno nunca sabe dónde coño acabará. Por ejemplo en Marruecos hay un montón de propiedades de españoles (uno de mis mejores colegas tiene una con su mujer en Casablanca), aparte de la de FG que ésa ya se la pagamos nosotros.

No te digo de pegar el pelotazo de tu vida donde invertir 20 mil y sacarte un millón al año siguiente, pero el mundo es muy grande y lo que aquí te costaría 300 mil en otras partes lo compras por 50 mil


----------



## Despotricador (17 Ene 2022)

Si que tenéis mala uva. Mira que venir a escribir de chuchos aquí precisamente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ene 2022)

compra una pareja de perros con pedigrí y ponte a criar para ir a exposiciones .


----------



## Zeu5Alicant3 (17 Ene 2022)

hay muchos aspectos interesantes


----------



## QuietAchiever (18 Ene 2022)

Si a mí me sobrara la pasta montaría una fundación que subvencionara estudios universitarios a jóvenes con potencial pero sin recursos económicos. Y eso, además de un buen fin para tu dinero, es un trabajo estimulante en el que emplear tu tiempo.


----------



## Zeu5Alicant3 (18 Ene 2022)

hoy empieza en la sexta un nuevo programa ... cazaherederos ... que tiene un tanto que ver que se debate en el hilo pues irá sobre parientes lejanos que reciben una herencia inesperada de alguien con quien apenas o directamente no mantenian relación


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (19 Ene 2022)

Bonos del estado?


----------



## perrosno (19 Ene 2022)

Voy a empezar a fundir como si no hubiera mañana.......


----------



## MOUSTRO (19 Ene 2022)

yo siempre he soñado que si fuera megarrico contrataria abogados y demandas a todo quisque, politicos, corrupcion, hayuntamientos, ONJETAS etc


----------



## perrosno (19 Ene 2022)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> yo siempre he soñado que si fuera megarrico contrataria abogados y demandas a todo quisque, politicos, corrupcion, hayuntamientos, ONJETAS etc



Por supuesto, sería un buen dinero gastado, pero con los años te vas dando cuenta que cuantas menos movidas mejor.
Voy a empezar a fundir pasta como si no hubiera mañana niniossssss!!!

Cayenne a toda hostia manda!!!


----------



## hortera (19 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Que pijada no, abrír hilos con sentido pr favor


----------



## perrosno (19 Ene 2022)

hortera dijo:


> Que pijada no, abrír hilos con sentido pr favor



Estamos esperando que Ud nos ilustre......... Nos llene de sabiduría


----------



## hortera (19 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Estamos esperando que Ud nos ilustre......... Nos llene de sabiduría



damelo a mi


----------



## angel2929 (19 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



Gastronomía en restaurantes buenos


----------



## W.Morgan (19 Ene 2022)

Papel higienico, latunes y placas solares.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (19 Ene 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Coches, visto como está el patio no merece la pena.
> Casas, si ya tienes una o varias, no lo veo, en todo caso, vender para comprar algo mejor.
> Putas, visto lo que leo por el foro, algo frío y que no merece la pena.
> Invertir para que se lo queden los herederos si los hay, en mi caso paso, quiero gastarlo en vida.
> ...



No gastes por gastar, guarda el dinero (aunque se devalúe con el tiempo) porque nunca se sabe.


----------

